# Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)



## kkanone (4. Februar 2005)

Am Wochenende will ich mit Sohnemann mal an den Forellenteich (Eußerthal).

Da es unser erster Forelleneinsatz wird, sind wir auf der Suche nach einer Forellenmontage > ich hab schon das Board abgesucht, aber keine Bildchen entdeckt |uhoh: naja vielleicht habt Ihr ja Rat :m 

OK ist recht kurzfristig, aber auf unsere Nachtschwärmer kann ich bestimmt bauen    

Konrad und Immanuel


----------



## sailfishdreamer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

Hallo ich würde wegen der geringen Temperatur an der Oberfläche und der konstanten 4^Grad Celsius am Boden kurz über dem Grund schleppen (Blinkerplättchen) oder auf Grund und 20 cm aufschwimmen lassen.


----------



## Killerwels (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

Mhhh, womit möchtest Du denn Angeln? Also welcher Köder?

Im Winter angel ich meistens nur knapp über Grund (10-20cm) mit Powerbait oder aufgepumten Bienenmaden, da geht immer was...


----------



## markus2104 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

hallo rheinangler,

schau mal hier  http://www.anglerpraxis.de/archiv/januar04_forellenteich.htm


hoffemal links sind erlaubt 


gruß markus


----------



## kkanone (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

@killerwels |bla: > das ist ne gute frage mit was ich angeln will >
bin für alles offen und hoffe natürlich auf viele Tipps > dann schau ich morgen früh was mein Angelshop so auf Lager hat und werde gegen 12 Uhr losziehen > Bienenmaden hört sich schonmal gut an > was meinste zu mini-blinkern und spinnern ?


----------



## Logo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

huhu 

also ich würde eine Rute auf Grund legen mit auftreibendem Teig (PowerBait), Vorfachlänge 1,50M am Anfang falls nichts geht zur Not bis auf 20cm verkürzen. Die zweite Rute würde ich aktiv fischen mit Sbiro oder mit Pose und dort den Fisch suchen. Da dann als Köder Maden, Bienenmaden oder Teig zum Schleppen.

Gruss Logo


----------



## Schnappa (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

da ich dem forellensee im winter nicht allzu oft hinterher stelle hatte ich aber mit dem schwimmspiro, 4meter vorfachlänge,8er-10er haken ,trout-bait,schrotblei ca.20-30cm vom haken entfernt,langsam geschleppt;mit diversen zwischen-stopps schon öfter mal erfolg,ansonsten ist das angeln mit stachelschweinpose und roogen auf 10er haken  30 cm von dem grund in den krautkanten auch nicht schlecht.#6 


                               na denn petrie heil


----------



## Tyron (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

Ich würd auch so fischen wie Logo. Scheint die Sonne schön aufs Gewässer, kann auch jetzt bei den noch sehr niedrigen Wassertemperaturen das Schleppen mit Sbiro schon sehr erfolgreich sein. An der Grundrute mit auftreinbender Paste geht eigentlich immer der ein oder andere Regenbogner. Wenn nicht, Vorfachlänge ändern und Farbe der paste ändern.

Gruß Tyron


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

hi Konrad und Immanuel
auch ich empfehle auf grund mit auftreiber paste zu angeln
es ist noch sehr kalt da müsste der fisch tief stehen
oder wenn es der grund zulässt mit einem tiroler hölzchen , zb power bait langsam über grund schleppen mit stopps dazwischen


----------



## kkanone (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

Hier ein Kurzbericht zum Angelnachmittag (04.02.2005) in Eußerthal



Gegen 14:30 Uhr angekommen haben wir uns die kleine, übersichtliche Anlage 

angeschaut. Es war sonnig so um die 3 Grad und wir konnten uns frei entfalten.



Als Anhang findet Ihr ein Bildchen was ich zur  Montage verwendet habe

Danke noch mal für die vielen Tipps J



Sohnemann hatte nach 2 min seinen ersten Fisch am Haken > Töchterchen folgte nicht viel später 

und dann noch mal Sohnemann > die Freude war groß > ok das Geschrei auch



Dann hab ich noch einen Test mit dem Spinner gestartet 

und Zack, nach dem 4. Wurf hatte ich auch noch eine Forelle am Haken.

​Das sind zusammen 1,7 kg für 8,60 Euro.​​​​​​ 
Infos zu Eußerthal findet Ihr Hier :m 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=631209#post631209


----------



## Tyron (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

Petri Heil.
Da habt ihr euch dann ja ne leckere Mahlzeit zusammengefangen und jeder hat was rausgezogen, so muss das sein!

Gruß Tyron


----------



## ForellenhunterWHV (14. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

Hallo, 
also ich habe heute 5 Forellen auf Pose gefangen und die Vorfach länge hatte ich erst auf 1,50 Meter ich bin immer nach 20 min so 10-20cm höher gegangen und habe dann auf 80-70cm Vorfach halt die 5 Forellen gefangen also ich würde eigentlich fast immer raten auf Pose zu gehen oder Blinker

allerdings hatten wir heute bis zu 20 Grad aber trotzdem würde ich es so machen erst auf 1,50Meter und immer ein Stück höher gehen

Petri Heil


----------



## MikeJJ (14. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Forellenmontage ? (im Winter)*

der thread ist 4 jahre alt und winter ist auch nicht wirklich nachdem wir grad das wärmste ostern seit ewigkeiten hatten 

wie hast du das denn gefunden ? ;-)


----------

